# The "STIK BOAT" . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*The "STIK BOAT" . . .*

*http://www.saltstrong.com/stik-boat/*

*http://www.saltstrong.com/articles/jet-angler-kayak/*

*Tight Lines !*


----------

